# Cargador baterias plomo



## magras

Hola, continuando con este tema, quisiera saber si me pueden decir si puedo cargar una bateria de plomo-acido hermetica (tipo moto) de 12v y 3.3 Amp con un cargador de telefonos moviles que da un voltaje de salida de 12v y 300mA. En caso de servirme por lo que he leido deberia estar unas 10 horas?.Otra curiosidad es que he medido el cargador en la salida y me da en vez de 12v  16,80, y he probado con varios cargadores del mismo estilo y todos dan 16,80, es esto normal? le estaran entrando a la bateria estos 16,80 v en vez de los 13 0 14 que deberia? o la medicion es erronea. Tambien tengo varios cargadores de moviles con la misma salida de voltaje y con 500mA y otro con 800mA cual creeis que debo utilizar mejor? muchas gracias por adelantado y un saludo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola magras.
Eso es normal.
Prueba con el de 300mA, pero prueba la tempertura del cargador, colocas tu mano sobre el cargador y sí el calor en él es tal que te obliga a quitar la mano, entonces cámbialo por el de 500mA.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magras

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola magras.
> Eso es normal.
> Prueba con el de 300mA, pero prueba la tempertura del cargador, colocas tu mano sobre el cargador y sí el calor en él es tal que te obliga a quitar la mano, entonces cámbialo por el de 500mA.
> Suerte.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias por la respuesta, el cargador apenas se calienta, asi que de momento lo dejare asi. Un saludo


----------



## martinno

Hola a todos queria hacer una pregunta acerca de cargadores. Tengo una bateria de 12v 7.2Ah de plomo calcio hasta donde estuve viendo para cargar esta bateria solo necesito una fuente que la supere en tension pero el tema esta en que no e cuanto tiempo la voy a dejar.
Ademas tiene impreso 
Carga flotante 13.4-13.8V
Carga ciclica 14.4-15V
¿Que es eso?
Desde ya si alguien me puede responder muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Debes cargarlo con el 10% de la carga máxima (0.72A),  durante 10 horas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## martinno

gracias por la respuesta elaficionado nunca trabaje con estas baterias y me sirvio de mucho tu ayuda


----------



## Andrew

Hola , gracias por la información yo tengo una de 12 voltios 1 amperio.. http://www.flima.com.pt/images/Shimastu_100.jpg ..no valen los cargadores de baterias niquel-cadmio para estas y viceversa?¿?¿

he visto en internet muchos esquema de cargadores pero para las de plomo-calcio ninguno....



andres


----------



## Cacho

Hola Andrew

Como bien decís, los cargadores de Ni-Cd no sirven para estas baterías ni lo de estas para los de Ni-Cd.
Tenés dos opciones para cargar la tuya: Un transformador de entre 14 y 15V de pico y un puente rectificador (sin condensadores para alisar la onda) conectada a los terminales o un circuito cargador con un L200 u otro integrado similar.
En el primer caso, según sea la corriente que entrega el transformador y la de la batería será el tiempo de carga: Para una de 1A, si el transformador entrega 500mA, se cargará en 2 horas, si entrega un amper, en una hora... 
En el segundo, se pone a cargar y al llegar al punto máximo de carga, el circuito pasa a "flote". Esto es una tensión de mantenimiento de carga y nada más.

Si te fijás en la foto a la que hace referencia el link, la tensión de carga está entre 14,4 y 15V, y la de flote ("stand-by use" figura en el cuadrito) son 13,5/13,8V.
En general esas son las tensiones de todas las baterías de 12V, lo que cambiará de modelo en modelo será la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola... tengo un caso similar, tengo una bateria de plomo sellada 12V 7 Amp, y el cargador que venden se me hace un robo...
Bueno la cosa es que tengo un taladro inalambrico 9.6V pero si mido la bateria del taladro da como 11.2V , y quiero saber si el cargador que tiene me sirve, para no hacer el gasto. en la etiqueta dice: entrada 120V 50-60 Hz 12VA, salida 12V 0.5 Amp.... pero si mido la salida sin nada conectado me da como 20.4 V en corriente directa..... Mi sentido común me dice que sí, pero no quiero quemar el cargador del taladro...
Bueno, y en el caso de que bo sea buena idea...
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp
en esa página usan un transformador de 4 amp... la cosa es que si compro ese transformadorr me casi igual que comprar el cargador que no quiero por caro... puedo usar uno más pequeño ¿? 1 o 2 Amp por mencionar algo ¿?

O no se puede modificar o agregarle algo a una fuente de PC para usarla como cargador ¿?
Mil gracias, saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Hola Belpmx

Yo tengo un taladro de 12V con una "artesanía" que le hice a la batería. Ahora tiene una sellada.
Soy conciente de que debería haberle hecho un cargador, pero la cargo con una corriente pulsante nomás que saco del transformador del cargador original del taladro, que dice entregar 12V/450mA aunque en vacío da casi 18V.
Tengo un circuito para hacer el cargador con un L200 (regulador de corriente y tensión) que entrega voltaje de carga y flote automáticamente; tengo también el L200, pero no tengo ganas de armarlo... Como no he tenido problemas hasta ahora, menos ganas me dan...
Si lo querés, avisá y lo subo. Parece funcionar, pero no lo probé.

Con un transformador que entregue la tensión necesaria sin superar la Imax de carga no deberías tener ningún problema.
En general, un transformador de 12V/1A (o menos) sirve para cargar sin dramas una batería de 12V, uno de 9V/0,5-1A para una de 9 y así. Si querés usar una fuente de PC (no entrega corriente pulsante), se me ocurre sólo armar el circuito con el L200 y alimentarlo con más de 12V (+12 a un terminal y -5V al otro), regulando la corriente de carga para que no exceda la máxima de los -5V.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola San Cacho... pues mil gracias por tu respuesta.

Resumiendo...

La intensidad máxima de carga es el 10% de la capacidad de la batería ¿? (han de disculpar pero apenas estoy leyendo de estos temas).... entonces con 700mAmp me basta... con esta tensión se carga en 10 hr ¿?... entonces 350mAh 20 hr ¿?

2. No sabía que era el L200, pero ya le dí una revisada a la hoja de datos... Si entendi bien, con esta maravilla puedo regular el Voltaje y la intensidad ¿?

3. En resumidas cuentas si puedo usar el cargador del taladro.

4. Por aprender más y didacticamente quisiera hacer el cargador de pilas, así que por favor publica tu circuito... si no funciona pues ya te diré jajajaja (no es que dude de ti nada por el estilo, pero hasta no decir "probado y funcionando"....)

5. Y lo de la fuente de PC... sería algo cómo lo de la imagen ¿?, y simplemente con ajustar los potenciometros basta ¿?... venden algun tipo de "indicador" o algo para medir la intensidad.... ¿? es que con la fuente de PC quisiera hacer un tipo "cargador universal", y por ejemplo el -12V de la fuente de PC da máximo 0.8 Amp, y el -5V da 0.5Amp... con 17V se puede cargar una bateria sellada con una corriente máxima de 500 mAmp.... y con 24V otro tipo de pilas cómo la de un taladro inalambrico 18V de un amigo carpintero...

Jajajaja, creo que me salí un poco del tema.

De antemano, mil gracias

Pabel


----------



## Cacho

De nada, Pabel



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> La intensidad máxima de carga es el 10% de la capacidad de la batería ¿? ...entonces con 700mAmp me basta... con esta tensión se carga en 10 hr ¿?... entonces 350mAh 20 hr ¿?


La Imax de carga no es necesariamente el 10%. Cada batería dice cuánta es y por lo general está por encima de 1A (hablamos de las selladas).
Los porcentajes bajos de carga se usaban (usan) en las baterías de Ni-Cd.
El resto de tus cálculos es correcto. En el Cable de TV donde trabajo las baterías de 12V/7Ah se cargan desde siempre con un transformador de 12V/1A durante 7 horas, y andan bien.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> No sabía que era el L200, ..., con esta maravilla puedo regular el Voltaje y la intensidad ¿?


Sí, entendiste bien.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ...En resumidas cuentas si puedo usar el cargador del taladro...


Seguramente podés hacerlo sin problemas.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ...así que por favor publica tu circuito... si no funciona pues ya te diré...


Hecho. Y si funciona, también avisá.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Y lo de la fuente de PC... sería algo cómo lo de la imagen ¿?, y simplemente con ajustar los potenciometros basta ¿?


El gráfico es un posibilidad, y sí, con mover los dos potes alcanza.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> venden algun tipo de "indicador" o algo para medir la intensidad.... ¿?


Sí que se vende, se llama amperímetro  

Para hacer el cargador universal del que hablás, fijate cómo se regula este para 6 y 12V. Lo escalás a tus necesidades y listo.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Excelente el cargador, magnificas tus respuestas, no estoy del todo seguro pero este cargafor no se desconecta solo... ¿o si? si no para hacer un circuito cómo el de la otra página....

Saludos, y esta vez dos mil gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Hola  de nuevo Pabel, y de nada de nuevo.

Pensaba que este circuito pasaba a flote al alcanzar cierto nivel de carga, pero no podía asegurarlo, así que me hiciste agarrar la calculadora, el datasheet y usar la neurona sana. 
Ahora tengo ganas de armarlo.
[Ironía]Maldito seas[/Ironía]    
Igual mi pereza puede controlar el impulso por el momento. Es domingo.  

La cosa es así (versión de 12V):
Mientras la corriente que circula sea de más de 150mA, el circuito entrega el voltaje de carga (Vc) y  prenden D1 (claro, ese marca alimentación) y D2 (carga). 
Vc se puede regular (con P1) de 11,95 a 15,1V. Poco más, poco menos, dependiendo de tolerancias y demás de los componentes.
Cuando la corriente cae a menos de 150mA (batería cargada), pasa a "Tensión de Flote", que estará entre 11,5 y 14,4V, regulada 0,7V por debajo de Vc automáticamente.
Vas de 14,4V a 13,7V... Casi casi de manual. D2 se apaga y se enciende D11, indicando que está a flote.
Así se pueden dejar las baterías conectadas todo el tiempo que quieras.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## belpmx

Jajaja, me haces reir... bueno... que bien que no necesito aparte implementar el desconectado automatico...
Yo aunque quisiera no podría armarlo hoy, no tengo la maravilla esa (L200), ni el transmormador... ni varios de los componentes...
Así que exito en tu armado jajajajaja

Saludos... y para variar GRACIAS


----------



## ZoSo

Hola San Cacho. Hace tiempo estoy buscando algun circuito para cargar una bateria de acido de 12v x 1.2A, vi varios pero ninguno me convence completamente. El tuyo con el L200 me parece muy bueno, además de tu análisis del mismo. Más que seguro que lo voy a armar. Te agradecería si me indicas cómo puedo implementarlo a partir de los 12V que entrega el toma del encendedor de un auto, por lo que me indica el circuito necesitaria elevar la tensión de entrada a unos 17V x 1A. Desde ya muchas gracias, y espero tu respuesta. Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Hola Zoso



			
				ZoSo dijo:
			
		

> ...El tuyo con el L200 me parece muy bueno, además de tu análisis del mismo. ...cómo puedo implementarlo a partir de los 12V que entrega el toma del encendedor de un auto...



Aclaro que el circuito no es mío, lo encontré por ahí (creo que en una página española, pero no me acuerdo bien  ops: ) y puede tener errores, aunque no se los encontré.
El análisis sí es mío, y puede tener errores, aunque no se los encontré.

Salvado el detalle, tené en cuenta que la batería del auto _debería_ tener alrededor de 14V en sus bornes cuando está cargada, y un poco más cuando el motor está encendido y el alternador funcionando.
Las baterías selladas de 12V se cargan (típicamente) con 14,4 a 15V. Para que el regulador funcione bien, necesita unos 2 o 3V más que la tensión de salida en su entrada. Vamos mal.
Por suerte existe el maravilloso LM2575. De ahí sacás -12V y podés alimentar el circuito con 24V, pero (¿por qué siempre hay un "pero"?) tenés una limitación de corriente importante.
Ojito con pedirle más de 1A porque se pone de mal humor, le da jaqueca y arranca la protección. Si no tiene un buen disipador con esa corriente, se cocina.
Así que tendrás que cambiar la R de 0Ω56 del cargador por una de otro valor para que la corriente no exceda ese valor. Agarrá el datasheet y calculá nomás. Con la que tiene está limitado a unos míseros 7A, total el transformador no entrega más que 1A y el regulador soporta hasta 2...
Eso sí, si usás el LM2575 no se te ocurra conectar el punto de -12V a tierra.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Que hay Cacho, te iba a preguntar si se te quita la flojera y armaste el cargador, yo apenas lo pude terminar,,, me faltaban algunos componentes... pero... a la hora de ajustarlo muevo el preset y el voltage sigue igaul, cerca de 15V....

Saludos,,,


----------



## Cacho

Hola Pabel.

Finalmente hice el cargador, y anda sin problemas.
Hice unos pocos cambios, algunos porque tenía a mano esos componentes (un par de condensadores), otros porque me pareció ecesivo lo que decía el circuito (BD711 y .56Ω/5W) y el último fue el reemplazo de Ra de 56kΩ por una de 33kΩ.
Ese cambio obedeció a que al medir el voltaje en carga y en flote me daba una diferencia demasiado chica. Con esto me quedó perfecto. Supongo que si se varía el transistor, variará un poco ese valor.

El BD711 es demasiado grande para lo que se necesita y no estaba dispuesto a "malgastar" uno en una aplicación de tan poca potencia. La R de .56Ω/5W la consideré demasiado potente y yo no necesitaba tanto. Quise usar una de 2W, pero no tenía. Recién en 3W tenía algunas... Y la más chica era la de .68Ω... Así sea, entonces. Eso varía la limitación de corriente, pero en mi caso sólo necesito unos 350mA, así que me sobra.

Si leés el recuadrito que hay en el esquema, para probar los cambios de voltaje tenés que (SIN CARGA) cortocircuitar B y C del transistor, para que vaya de Voltaje de Carga (en corto) a Voltaje de Flote (abierto). Si eso no sucede, entonces casi seguro que hay algún problema con el TR.

En mi caso, la necesidad del cargador viene de tener un taladro inalámbrico que suelo usar para pequeños agujeros y como destornillador. Con el tiempo se agotó la batería así que, previo verificar qué había adentro de la cajita negra que la contenía, fui al distribuidor a comprar otra. Me la quiso cobrar casi 30 dólares. Es mucho para un pack de 10 pilas de 1,2V de Ni-Cd bastante feas y sin nada especial, de 1200mAh.
Como no soy fácil de convencer, me fui a buscar una batería de gel de esa corriente (o más) y que cupiera en la carcasa. Por 30 pesos (unos 8 dólares) conseguí una de 12V/1200mAh.
Perfecto.

Te adjunto fotos del taladro (con una mecha grandota para que se vea más bonito  ), de lo que había antes adentro en la batería, de lo que le puse y, marcado con un círculo azul, uno de los dos tornillos que sujeta la pieza que hace contacto (antes lo sostenían las pilas) y del cargador con las modificaciones marcadas. Verás que no hice el impreso: Mi ataque laboral no era pare tanto. Además te darás cuenta de que usé una plaqueta universal reciclada, que no ando con ganas de gastar plata al cuete.

Por último te paso una foto de mi apoyo logístico e inspiración para la flojera.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

que haces cacho?(Ahora sin el san) tengo el mismo problema que vos solucionaste con el taladro, de hecho es el mismo taladro. ahora, me decis cual es el circuito que usaste?usas el transformador original del taladro? saludos


----------



## felixls

Cacho, también tengo un apoyo logístico, y además me araña a veces... 

Muy bueno el cargador, estoy haciendo uno microcontrolado que publicaré pronto


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> que haces cacho?(Ahora sin el san) tengo el mismo problema que vos solucionaste con el taladro, de hecho es el mismo taladro. ahora, me decis cual es el circuito que usaste?usas el transformador original del taladro? saludos


Hola Zeta
El circuito lo subí en el post 16, en la página anterior. Por el momento estoy usando una fuente variable que tengo, pero mi intención es usar un transformador de 12/15V de alterna, rectificado claro, cuando monte todo en un gabinete. Mi apoyo logístico me dirá cuándo hacerlo.
Tengo pensado poner el hembra del cargador fijado encima para hacer de todo un sólo conjunto.



			
				felixls dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno el cargador, estoy haciendo uno microcontrolado que publicaré pronto


Ok. Cuando lo tengas, postealo.
Pero... Un uC para el cargador de un taladro meparece mucho ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## felixls

Para un taladro y todo lo que se te ocurra hacerlo con un microcontrolador y un lcd (como le voy a poner) es muchísimo, pero es una forma de aprender más cosas (didáctico)

Es más, encontré varios cargadores bastante simples, por ejemplo:
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BatteryCharger-12vSLA/BatteryCharger-12vSLA.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ah, listo. igual en el momento que lo haga voy a usar tus cambios. saludos


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> ah, listo. igual en el momento que lo haga voy a usar tus cambios. saludos



Si hacés lo mismo que yo, no te olvides de hacer unas muesquitas en el taladro para que pasen las cabezas de los tornillitos que sujetan la pieza de los contactos (el tornillo del círculo azul y su compañero del otro lado). Cuando lo desarmes verás que no van enfrentados, sino en diagonal.
Ah, el L200 cuesta algo de $12/15.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ya lo desarme hace un tiempo para ver que tipo de bateria llevaba para comprarlas, claro que cuando averigüe el precio se me fueron las ganas. la bata cuanto te salio? asi y todo con todo el crcuitoy la bata te sale mas barato que comprando la bata original o las pilas para armar el pack. saludos


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> la bata cuanto te salio? asi y todo con todo el crcuitoy la bata te sale mas barato que comprando la bata original o las pilas para armar el pack.


Leé más arriba... En el #24...
Y sí, sale más barato... Por lo menos en mi caso fue así.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Que hay cacho, ahora que lo recuerdo no pude conseguirn un bd711 por que me dijeron que esos ya no son muy comunes, me dierón un remplazo un tip71c tendría que cambiar algo por usar este ¿?, solo pude comprar una resistencia 5W .5ohm, tampoco consegui el diodo 1n5401 y me vendierón 1n5406 y me dijo que es igual solo que soporta 600V ... y si entendi bien,tengo que cortocicuitear lo que mencionas, y cambiar el valor de RA...

Jejejeje, muy buena tu apoyo lógistico...

Y dejo unas fotos...


----------



## Cacho

Hola Pabel

Mirá... EL TIP71C no lo conozco, y no pude encontrar el datasheet así que no tengo idea de qué características tendrá. De todas formas, por el encapsulado, es más que suficientemente potente para la aplicación (con un BC547 ya alcanza, si no me equivoco, no lo calculé).

Si vamos al circuito, el transistor funciona así (sacando algunos factores menores): Al circular una corriente de 150mA a través de la R de 4Ω7 conectada al emisor, se produce una caída de 0,7V y eso es el Vbe necesario para hacerlo conducir (por esto, si usás un Darlington estarás en problemas). Cuando el TR conduce, pone en paralelo la R de 4K7 (está entre el pin 4 del L200 y tierra) y RA.
Con la fórmula para calcular el voltaje de salida del L200 (¡a leer el datasheet!) verás que eso hace que varíe el voltaje (sube hasta el Voltaje de Carga, Vc). Cuánto varía dependerá del valor de RA y de qué tanta resistencia presente el TR.
Cuando la corriente a través de la R de 4Ω7 es menor a 150mA, el transistor se abre y el regulador queda en el Voltaje de Flote (Vf).
Al aumentar el valor de RA, se hace que la diferencia entre Vc y Vf sea menor. Al achicarlo, la diferencia será mayor (conexión en paralelo de dos resistencias combinado con la fórmula del Vout del L200).

Para la calibración del aparato tenés que cortocircuitar B y C del TR *SIN CONECTAR LA BATERÍA* para que conduzca como lo hará cuando esté operando y setear el voltaje de carga, que va a estar alrededor de 14,4V y puede alcanzar hasta unos 15V. Al sacar el corto, el transistor se abrirá y el circuito va a pasar a Vf, que según las características anteriores será un tanto más bajo que el Vc seteado antes. ¿Cuánto? dependerá de RA.

Con la calculadora en la mano y las características de tus componentes (o un par de mediciones, que es más fácil  ) podés calcular qué valor te dejará más contento.
La otra opción (no te la recomiendo) es probar a lo loco.

Por los valores que decís que usaste, no me parece que tengas que cambiar nada. Sólo variá RA para lograr la diferencia entre los voltajes que necesitás. Eso debería ser suficiente.

Y un detallecito: Tu circuito está en espejo en las fotos. Viendo de frente el L200, el C y la alimentación deberían estar a la izquierda y la R de 5W y la salida a la derecha. ¿Sacaste la foto frente a un espejo o lo tenés al revés?

Saudos


----------



## belpmx

Orale, muchas gracias por la explicación la leere unas cuantas veces para entenderle mejor, si esta al reves, es que la imagen la imprimi tal cual, y no la inverti, y me quedo así al revez, así que tuve mucho cuidado con todas las polaridades, creo que es unico que le encontre al archivo ese, si te fijas en la hoja la cara de componentes esa identica a la cara de cobre. creo que ese es el detalle, voy a leer el datasheet para calcular lo que comentas (en cuanto vuelva a leer el post y lo cpmprenda)

Pues muchas gracias, se agradece tu sabiduria


----------



## Cacho

De nada Pabel.



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ...esta al reves, es que la imagen la imprimi tal cual, y no la inverti, y me quedo así al revez, así que tuve mucho cuidado con todas las polaridades, creo que es unico que le encontre al archivo ese, si te fijas en la hoja la cara de componentes esa identica a la cara de cobre.



No mi viejo... Las polaridades podrás haberlas respetado, pero no es lo único que te va a presentar problemas. 
Por ejemplo, el pin1 del L200 ahora no recibe la alimentación, sino que oficia de salida.
El 5 recibe los volts del transformador, el 2 y el 4 también estarán invertidos y (te darás cuenta del porqué) el 3 es el único que está en posición.
No sé el pinout de tu transistor pero puede ser que esté al revés.

Acá te adjunto las imágenes del archivo donde está el impreso y la cara de componentes. Si te fijás, cada círculo rojo se correspondo con el que está unido al final de la línea. Está bien la orientación en el original, y está rotado alrededor de la línea azul (milímetro más o menos, el Paint no es uno de mis fuertes). Está en espejo.
Te recomiendo rehacer el PCB o resoldar los componentes del lado del cobre, que se debería ver igual que el dibujo de la izquierda en tu caso.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Sere honesto, me quede como media hora leyendo y sigo sin entender que salio mal, ya cai en razón que SÍ esta mal, el pin5 recibe la entradan siendo que el pin1 la debería de recibir... y los demás pines estan mal... jejeje, espero no haber dañado algo, por que no lo use mas que con el multimetro, y no lo conecte a la bateria....
Tu que eres tan sabio... por que paso esto, simplemente recorte la parte negroa se lo puse a la cara de cobre... y lo demas creo que ya lo sabes, lo más sencillo sería reacerlo y cómo dices soldar por el lado del cobre... si me fijo bien el disipador deberia estar a la derecha, y en el mio esta en la izquierda... jejejeje de verdad me costo darme cuenta pero estoy medio dormido...
Esto me hae d servir para ser más análitico.

Mil gracias


----------



## Cacho

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ...sigo sin entender que salio mal, ... por que paso esto, simplemente recorte la parte negroa se lo puse a la cara de cobre...



Está preparado para pasar el circuito con una insoladora sobre placa fotosensible y revelar después.
Si lo hiciste con el método de la plancha, entonces sí te va a quedar SIEMPRE al revés. Hacé un espejo de la imagen, imprimila y esa es la que necesitás para hacer tu impreso con la plancha.
Para hacerlo con este método se tiene que ver iguales las pistas en las dos figuras.

Es una cuestión de geometría nomás. Pura, vieja y maldita geometría.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

ZoSo , justo estaba haciendo Back-up para formatear la Pc y te encontré éste.

Que es específico para 1,2 . . .  aunque se puede modificar para otros valores.

Por ahí el de Cacho sea mas generoso al ser regulable. Fijate


----------



## belpmx

Jajajajajaja, la geometría, algo de las matemáticas que aun es exacto.... es cómo la aritmetica pero representada gráficamente.

Jajajajajajaja, y creo que me dará más risa cuando lea que es un insoladora y vea cómo funciona ese método.

Pues de nuevo, dos mil gracias--- ahora tengo más cosas por leer, y tambien mando saludos al soporte  lógistico.


----------



## Cacho

Buscá por el foro que hay bastante material sobre insoladoras. Si no, Don Google te puede tirar una pista.

En cuanto al soporte logístico... lo ascendieron...
Ahora es "Senior Project Manager In Charge of New Technologies Developement & IT", que no sé qué significa pero resulta que es mi jefe. 
Ahí anda ahora, peludo, durmiendo tirado en el sillón y sin hacer nada... Como todo jefe.    

Saludos


----------



## gabriel_sand

Hola Amigos:
Tengo una necesidad muy parecida a la de ustedes, pero con un poco mas de “amperes”.
Le paso a contar. Lo que tengo que automatizar es un Cargador de Baterías de 24volt de Camiones. Tiene el transformador (de dimensiones bastante importantes y ventilado con un cooler), rectificado por dos diodos de 400volts y 40 amperes cada uno (adjunto configuración).









Midiendo con el tester tenemos 24VDC a la salida de los diodos, sumado a unos 10.4VAC. (Obviamente colocando un capacitor en esa salida tenemos 34VDC solamente).

Ahora bien, a la hora de automatizar, yo me hice un circuito que por lo que veo es muy parecido al que sale en plaquetodo (salvo que rectifico con 2 diodos en vez de 4).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4989

El problema es el siguiente: como se puede apreciar, la tensión rectificada del transformador se aplica directamente a bornes de la batería, por lo que el circuito de control “pensará” que la batería ya está cargada y desconectará el relé. Y es lógico que funcione así dado el circuito.

Pregunta: necesitaría la implementación de una resistencia de carga antes de conectar la salida rectificada del transformador a todo lo demás?. Qué otra solución podría haber (u otro circuito)?
Y una pregunta que me da vueltas en la cabeza: si la batería es de 24volts y mi salida rectificada es de 34VDC, debería regular esa salida a 26.5 volts de alguna manera? o limitando la corriente de carga no me afecta el hecho de tener una tensión tan alta?


----------



## Cacho

gabriel_sand dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta: necesitaría ...



Pregunta: ¿Qué? No terminé de entender qué circuito tenés ahora, qué requisitos de corriente tiene el sistema, qué es lo que querés lograr ni cuál es el problema.

Por lo de regular la tensión, si lo cargás con corriente pulsante (Alterna => Diodos y nada más) estás bien con un transformador de 24V que te da picos de casi 34V.
Si usás continua, ahí sí que tenés que bajarlo o hacés un lindo desastre.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel_sand

Hola Cacho, que tal...

El circuito es tal cual https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4989 
salvo que rectifico con 2 diodos en vez de 4, y que está seteado para que corte en 26.5 volts en vez de 13.5volts... (totalmente verificado el circuito de control con una fuente externa)

El problema 1:
Tengo mi batería de 24 volts (que descargada mide 21 volts) . Al conectar la bateria al circuito y encender el equipo, el relé  conecta el transformador a 220v. C1 se carga con 34vdc (el cual tarda en descargarse por R6). Cuando el circuito de control toma esa tensión de 34volts corta el relé ¿por qué? porque el circuito “cree” que ya llego a la tensión de seteo.
Cuando C1 se descarga, vuelve a hacer otra mini conmutación del relé y vuelve a producirse el mismo fenómeno anterior.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gabriel supongo que el cargador te queda tableteando porque es para 12 V y vos lo usas para 24.

O deberías cambiarle Zeners y alguna que otra resistencia para adaptarlo a 12V o por ahí mejor hacerle un divisor con dos resistencias iguales de cierta potencia (2 x 220 ohms 2 W), así podrias con una llave seleccionarle 12 o 24 V


----------



## Cacho

Hola Gabriel

Lo que te dice 2m es una causa más que probable de tu falla y una buena solución. La otra... ¿Leíste la segunda nota, al final de la página 3 del PDF?

Por otra parte, leé el datasheet del 741. Tiene un voltaje diferencial máximo de entrada de 30V, y estás muy al límite con los 33,8V y el zener de 4,7V. Eso también te puede traer problemas.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel_sand

Hola amigos: Como les comentaba, la lógica de control esta probada con una fuente externa que simula ser una batería cargándose desde 20 volts. Voy subiendo la tensión de la fuente variable y cuando llega a 26.5 volts conmuta el relé. Todo eso chequeado perfectamente.

El error del circuito creo que es conceptual. Trataré de explicarlo para que se entienda (o me corrijan uds si estoy equivocado).
Obviando la parte de control, cuando el equipo se enciende la batería descargada se conecta en forma directa con el transformador rectificado con los diodos (figura A). Ahora bien, en el punto Vx, no voy a tener una tensión que paulatinamente ascienda de 20 volts hasta 26.5 volts (que es lo que que se basaría el éxito del circuito de control). Lo que yo veo ahí son 34 volts, que es lo que me tira el transformador rectificado. Está en directo, es lógico que asi suceda. ¿Es correcto?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gabriel, en un sistema de carga lenta (10 % de la capacidad de la batería), la tensión que se lee en sus bornes durante la carga, no es la del cargador en vacío, sino la de la batería. ¡ manda la batería ! Por lo que ese circuito funcionaría bién.

Si es un cargador muy potente, seguramente los valores en los bornes sean mas parecidos a los del cargador, lo mismo pasa con baterías "secas" o sulfatadas.

De todas maneras debe haber un punto para regular ese cargador. Quizás mas alto. Creo deberías modificarlo y probarlo real !


----------



## gabriel_sand

2M, creo que acabas de plantearme un punto MUY INTERESANTE.  Adjunto nuevamente con el diagrama anterior. 





El rectificador es bien "macho" (quiero decir: se banca lo que venga).
Lo que vos me decís es "la batería manda", sin embargo en ese punto Vx, yo veo el valor de tensión del rectificador y NO la de la batería (que se va comiendo unos 7 amperes).

Insisto, "si la batería manda", a sus bornes debería estar viendo su valor de tensión (21 volts) y no los 34 volts del rectificador, cierto?
Vale decir que quizás las baterías no sirven?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ops . . . 

Creo que la mejor manera de saber si sirve es hacerle una carga completa y luego ponerle una carga conocida y medirle el tiempo.

Tenés que saber de cuántos ampere hora es la batería (150 - 180 - 220), dividis por los 7 amperes que mediste cargando y eso te va a dar las horas de carga . . . agregale un par de horitas mas. 

Luego le conectás un par de lámparas de alta a la batería y le tomás el tiempo hasta que baje a 20V y sacás la cuenta de cuántos ampere hora.

Te doy el método casero, sin equipo adicional, todos sabemos que existen equipos especiales para ésto!

contanos


----------



## belpmx

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Buscá por el foro que hay bastante material sobre insoladoras. Si no, Don Google te puede tirar una pista.
> 
> En cuanto al soporte logístico... lo ascendieron...
> Ahora es "Senior Project Manager In Charge of New Technologies Developement & IT", que no sé qué significa pero resulta que es mi jefe.
> Ahí anda ahora, peludo, durmiendo tirado en el sillón y sin hacer nada... Como todo jefe.
> 
> Saludos



Ya le pregunte a google, ya se que es un insoladora... pero creo que por aca no puedo comprar plaquetas de cobre con el material ese que reacciona  a los rayos UV 

Mejor me di a la tarea de inverir la imagen, y de paso lo modifique ya que tenía algunas pistas muy delgadas... pero no le hice la gran cosa, solo una retocada.

Y pssss, para lo que quieran hacer este cargador les dejo el archivo para imprimir, y hacerlo con lo del método de la plancha.

Y en cuanto a esto "Senior Project Manager In Charge of New Technologies Developement & IT" quierede decir "Experto en gastión de proyectos encargado del desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías en tecnologías de la información" jejejeje, esto lo sé por que soy casi pasante de Ingenero en Sistemas Computacionales. Suena redundante pero IT quiere decir Tecnologías de la información


----------



## Cacho

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Y en cuanto a esto "Senior Project Manager In Charge of New Technologies Developement & IT" quierede decir "Experto en gastión de proyectos encargado del desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías en tecnologías de la información"...



Gracias por la traducción, pero sólo le puse el título porque fue lo primero que se me cruzó por la cabeza para hacerlo jefe, siempre supe lo que significaba   
Algo con un nombre largo e inútil en inglés siempre es jefe, por peludo, castrado y holgazán que sea  

By the way, my english level is quite good.
See you.


----------



## belpmx

Jajajajaja, just kidding, my english level is not to hight but enought for me.... and you are welcome, jejeje for my poor translation.

Jejejeje, el titulo si es algo muy inutil, si le quitas lo de Senior... jajaja yo podría tener ese titulo... jajajaja... pero aun  no soy experto, simplmente soy...

Y cual es el nombre de tu jefe ¿?...


----------



## Cacho

Horacio, bautizado por mi hermana. 
Era de ella que se encargó de ponerle nombre y castrarlo. Hay que ser mujer para hacer eso. Será que porque uno también tiene y las quiere, nunca se las cortaría a su gato...
Después me lo dejó cuando se mudó.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, despues de mucho tiempo al fin termine el bendito cargador de baterias, no lo había terminado por que la batería me la be vendieron con carga y hasta hace poco se descargo y tuve la necesidad de hacerlo...
Apenas esta cargando la pila, no le puse disipador al fremplazo del 741... no se quema verdad ¿?...
Les dejo unas fotos.
Gracias a Cacho por el pcb...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hummmm. lo estoy probando y apenas toco el gabinete y me suelta una descarga, que debo hacer para que no haga eso... ¿?


----------



## Cacho

Primero, felicitaciones por tu cargador.

Segundo: Lo que describís parece ser algún problema de aislación del transformador o del cable de entrada. Fijate si está bien aislado y si no tenés alguna pérdida en los bobinados.
La manera más simple es separar físicamente el transformador y el cable de la carcasa.
Hecho eso, conectá la alimentación y medí si hay tensión en la carcasa (o tocala a ver si te patea, aunque no lo recomiendo).
Después de hecho eso, tocá el transformador (o mejor medilo). Ese puede ser el que patee. Si es así, debe estar pinchado alguno de los conductores y electrifica el núcleo.
Si ninguna de esas es la causa, revisá la aislación del cable de alimentación.

Algo de eso debería ser el origen del problema.
Saludos y cuidado con las patadas hasta que arregles el asunto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está muy "pituco"   tu cargador.

Fijate que me parece que al sostener el transformador con un precinto, estás pellizcando el cable de 220 contra la ventilación !   

¡ Muy lindo !


----------



## belpmx

Pues muchas gracias a los dos, y si quedo lindo el cargador.... realemente no le hice nada y ya dejo de darme patadas... ahora que acabe de cargar la bateria lo abro y me fijo en lo que  me comentan... Es algo extraño segun lei el L200C soporta hasta 2Amp. si le coloque un transformadorr de 2Amp quiere decir que la carga maxima es 2Amp (claro esta que el transformadorr no puede dar 2Amp a 13.8V) si la bateria que tengo es de 7 Amp con 700mAmp debería cargarse en 10 Hr.... ya lleva como unas 18  horas y aun sigue cargando...
Cuando la puse a cargar tenía algo como 11.38V, cuando me acoste tenía como 12.6V (algo así cómo 8 hrs), hoy en la mañana tenía 13.06V y unas tres horas despues solo 13.09V y el led rojo aun sigue encendido... ¿Esto es normal?

les dejo una foto, disculpen el desorden


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmm . . . deberías medirle la corriente de carga !

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

La corriente de carga es 13.7 V, eso lo medi en vacio


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es la tensión (o voltaje) de carga , deberías poner el tester en serie con el positivo y en la escala de 10 Adc.


----------



## belpmx

Marca cero, además el led rojo ya no brilla cómo antes, spongo que esta lelgando al final de la carga.... aunque esperaba que la cargara en menos tiempo...


----------



## Cacho

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> les dejo una foto, disculpen el desorden


¿Qué desorden? ¿Acaso creés que tu mesa está desordenada? Debo tener los parámetros medio torcidos yo...

Lo que comentás de los tiempos de carga es raro. 
Lo primero que se me ocurre que hayas calibrado muy bajo el voltaje de carga, y como decís que...


			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> La corriente de carga es 13.7 V, eso lo medi en vacio


...no me quedan dudas. La tensión de carga es de 14,4 a 15V. 
La tensión que tenés ahora es la de flote.

Tenés que hacer el corto entre B y C del transistor y ajustar (siempre en vacío) para que te de el voltaje mencionado antes. Cuando saques el corto debería caer a alrededor de 13,8V.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola cacho, no se cual sea cual, la hoja de datos no dice espeficicamente cual es B y C
1 Input
2 Limiting
3 GND
4 Reference
5 Output

Cual son las que tengo que unir ¿?

Jajajaja y no es exactamente  mi mes de trabajo, es mi tocador, no tengo taller ni un lugar dedicado, solo transformadorrmo mi cuarto en el "laboratorio" así le llama mi mamá jajajaja

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Cual son las que tengo que unir ¿?





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tenés que hacer el corto entre B y C del *transistor* ...



Base y Colector del TRANSISTOR, no del regulador. En el diagrama es un BD711 (si no recuerdo mal). Yo usé un BCnomeacuerdo en reemplazo, y vos habrás usado algún otro.

Con eso en corto (ahora el transistor trabaja como un diodo) te da la tensión de carga. Esa es la que tiene que andar por 14,4-15V (consultá tu batería cuáles son las tensiones de carga). Al sacar el corto de las dos patas te va a dar el voltaje de flote (13,7V más o menos, otra vez, mirá tu batería para saber cuáles son los extremos).
Si no se puede regular en esos valores, posteá las lecturas que obtengas para saber por dónde viene el problema.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

MMMM acabo de hacer lo de unicor b y c, y al estar ajustando el preset este se desararmo  pero de suertte este se quedo ajustado en 14.87V. Al quitarle el cortocicuoto quedo como antes en 13.7V. La bateria dice que su carga en reposo es de 13.5 a 13.8 V, y de 14.4 a 15V en uso. Y al conectarlo al cargador aun enciende el led rojo no tan luminosos como antes y me da un coltaje de 13.17V.

Por cierto al ajustar el preset daba valores de entre 11.6V y 14.9 Volts así que creo que lo deje al tope antes de que se desarmara.


----------



## Cacho

Ok los voltajes entonces.
Si la falla sigue igual (tarda mucho en cargar) quiere decir que, o bien hay un problema en la regulación del voltaje o en la limitación de corriente.
Poné un amperímetro entre uno de los cables y el borne correspondiente de la batería para saber cuánta está circulando. En tu batería debe estar ese dato, cerca de los voltajes de carga y flote.

Sólo una acotación: Si la R de 5W es demasiado grande, la corriente máxima será baja y eso explicaría la tardanza...
Igual medí ("mide" en correcto español) cuánta corriente de carga tenés con el amperímetro intercalado en el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ok los voltajes entonces.
> 
> Poné un amperímetro entre uno de los cables y el borne correspondiente de la batería para saber cuánta está circulando. En tu batería debe estar ese dato, cerca de los voltajes de carga y flote.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me da 0.11 amp= 110 mAmp

Entoces debo poner una resistencia mas baja...

No crees que se halla dañado el regulador o el bd... como la primera vez lo arme al revez... no lo use mucho pero tal vez se pudo haber dañado

¿?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## saiwor

amigos una pregunta...
Las baterias plomo se cargan con una cierta frecuencia... Si
¿y las baterias o pilas recargables, también se cargan con una cierta frecuencia?

saludos!


----------



## Cacho

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Me da 0.11 amp= 110 mAmp
> 
> Entoces debo poner una resistencia mas baja...
> 
> No crees que se halla dañado el regulador o el bd... como la primera vez lo arme al revez... no lo use mucho pero tal vez se pudo haber dañado...



Si tu batería dice cargarse con más corriente que esa, entonces sí hay algo mal.
Si te fijás en el post donde publiqué las fotos de mi batería, hay una donde se ve el cuadrito donde dice los voltajes de carga y flote, y más abajo (no pretendo que llegues a leerlo) dice las corrientes.
La inicial siempre es más alta, para después estabilizarse en un determinado valor (que te da más abajo) determinado por la batería, no por el cargador. La limitación de corriente hace que no reviente todo en caso de corto o de que funcionen mal alguna o varias celdas
Revisá las corrientes de la tuya.

En caso de que la batería tenga una corriente de carga mayor, pasamos a ver si algo se quemó. La corriente máxima regulada por el L200 se saca con la fórmula Imáx=(Vout-2)/R, donde R es el valor de la resistencia de 5W.
En este caso (supongo una R de 0,56Ω), Imáx=(14,8V-2V)/0,56Ω≈23A. Más que suficiente como para que actúe la limitación interna del integrado.

¿Hiciste alguna modificación del circuito?
------------
Lo de la frecuencia de carga que dice Saiwor se refiere a corriente puldsante. Simplemente se hace un rectificador de media onda y con eso se tiene una corriente pulsante de la mitad de la frecuencia de la original.
De esas baterías no sé mucho que digamos, así que no me voy a arriesgar a opinar cómo se cargan. Sólo adivinando, se deben poder cargar con cualquiera de los dos métodos, pero no lo puedo asegurar.


Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola cacho, lo que dice la bateria en caunto a la carga es:
Instrucciones para la recarga a 25 °C
Aplicacion..........        Voltaje..........             Corriente
En reposo..........        13.5 a 13.8..........      Sin limite
En uso ..........             14.4 a 15.0..........       2.8 Amp Max

En cuanto a lo de la resistecia use una de 0.5 ahm por que no encontre de 0.56.... entonces: 
I max = (14.8-2)/0.5 = 25.6 A

Y pues si modifique el circuito, pero solo hice mas anchas unas pistas que no se pasaban bien con el metodo de la plancha, y una la mande por otro lado, pero sigue siendo la misma configuracion.
 y h
Por cierto despues de como unas 36-40 horas la bateria se cargo ha 13.7V y  justamente la acabo de volver a medir y esta ahora su carga es de 13.17V...

Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Ok.

Entonces quizá no fuera un problema del cargador, sino de la batería que estaba MUY descargada, o quizá las nuevas son más lentas al cargar o algo por el estilo...
Si las luces se prenden como deben, entonces el cargador está bien.

2m la tiene más clara con estos bichos cuadrados y negros, así que probablemente él sepa si esto que planteo es posible.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Pues,,,, cuando la cargue estaba en 11.17V y la use como unas 13-15 horas con un amplificador de aprox 1Amp de consumo un tda2822m, los leds no encienden con mucha intensidad, no producen muchos lumenes, esto con o sin la bateria cargada.....
Y si la bateria era nueva, es la primera vez que la cargo, me la vendieron ya con carga y como apenas hice el cargador apenas la puse a cargar.


----------



## Cacho

Estaba descargadísima la batería. Con suerte le quedaban dos electrones sueltos adentro.

El 2822 da algo de 3 o 3,5W de potencia en total (poco menos de 300mA con 12V), así que si la batería no era capaz de alimentarlo quiere decir que estaba _*muerta*_.
Recargala antes de que llegue a ese punto la próxima   

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Jajajaja, aun sonaba el 2822M, solo que quise estrenar el cargador...
Ahora la cargare mas segudo, esa bateria y ese juego de bocinas que hice son el alma de los dias de campo...

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos les comento que necesito armar un cargador para baterias de moto, ya q los precios de estos estan en las nubes, bue con respecto al circuito me parece suficiente, para mis pretensiónes, aunque me gustaria q entregase un poco mas de corriente, aclaro que tengo un transformador que en realidad nose de que potencia sera, lo que si es de 12, alterna con punto medio, y a la salida de la fuente, me tira como 18 v, el tamaño del transformador es considerable talvez 5 amp, ya que mueve  un amplificador con tda 7386, los cuatro canales a full, y ni se calienta, esta asi por horas, bue al grano en fin, mis dudas son:
1: si podria usar este transformador, de lo contrario que modificaciones deberia hacerle al cargador
2: cuando cacho decis que hay que cortocircuitar la unio base-colector del transistor, me confunde ya que en la imagen del circuito que posteaste dice en la parte de ajuste, utilizaremos un trozo de cobre para cortocircuitar temporalmente la union *COLECTOR-EMISOR*, lo cual creo mas coherente no.., corregime si estoy mal.
3: seria factible q de alguna manera me diera maña y con alguna especie de llave conmutadora podria elegir entre cargar un a bateria de 12 o de 6 v?...
 bue esas son mis dudas, espero no molestar con este tema q ya hace tiempo no se toca, pero me parece bueno el circuito . saludos a cacho y a su ayudante logistico promovido a jefe, jajaj  


matias alias---moskillo


----------



## belpmx

Pues mira, moskillo, si tienes un transformador asi de grande, este circuito no te servira, ya que el integrado maneja maximo dos amperes, fijate en los post pasados para que veas si hay alguno que soporte más amperaje, este te serviria pero tardarias varias horas en cargar la bateria, como en mi caso, el transformador queda grande para este circuito, pues exito


----------



## reydante2009

Aqui posteo un cargador  de flote que simulado y real funciona excelente, puede funcionar para baterias de coche, originalmente es utilizado para luces de emergencia


----------



## pro

_"_


belpmx dijo:


> _En cuanto a lo de la resistecia use una de 0.5 ahm por que no encontre de 0.56.... entonces: _
> _I max = (14.8-2)/0.5 = 25.6 A_


 
Hola amigo... oye, una pregunta. Esos 25.6A a que se refieren? por decir... si quiero una corriente de 1.8. como haría el calculo?
te agradeceria me resolvieras esta duda.



Cacho dijo:


> _Finalmente hice el cargador, y anda sin problemas._


 

Hola Cacho... tengo unas cuantas dudas, espero me puedas ayudar ya que veo que dominas el tema, y yo apenas voy dando mis primeros pasos.

1.¿Como haces para calcular el valor de las resistencias Ra,Rb, la de 0.56, 4.7 y 4.7k? que formulas utilizo?

2.-¿Como selecciono el transistor?

3.- ¿que funcion tienen los 5 diodos conectados al pin 3?

4.-¿El cargador da voltaje y la corriente que pasa por la resistencia de potencia al mismo tiempo? ¿se puede decir que es un cargador de voltaje y corriente?

Desde ya... muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Cacho

pro dijo:


> Hola Cacho... tengo unas cuantas dudas, espero me puedas ayudar...


Si dirigís la pregunta a mí, dependés de que yo la conteste. Si la dirigís al foro te la puede contestar cualquier otra persona también. Te recomiendo *no* personalizar las consultas toda vez que puedas evitarlo, no queda bien...



> 1.¿Como haces para calcular el valor de las resistencias Ra,Rb, la de 0.56, 4.7 y 4.7k? que formulas utilizo?


Ra y Rb: No te lo puedo explicar con lenguaje común, así que si no lográs ver el funcionamiento, de nada sirve que te diga cómo se calcula. Sólo te confundiría. En el esquema tenés los valores de cada resistencia para cargar baterías de 6 y 12V, e inclusive qué hacer en caso de que no funcione como corresponde.

R=0r56: Eso sale del datasheet. Bajátelo y fijate cómo se calcula la corriente máxima 

4r7: Leé por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-baterias-plomo-1245/#post138368. El valor de I sale al calcular una Vbe de 0,7V en el transistor (BD711 en el esquema). Esa caída se da (usando 4r7) con una corriente de más o menos 150mA.

4k7: De nuevo, al datasheet y fijate cómo se calcula la tensión de salida. Ahí verás la función de la R de 4k7.




> 2.-¿Como selecciono el transistor?


Tiene que poder manejar una corriente de (Vin-Vled)/10k+(Vpin4-0,7V)/Ra y soportar una Vce por lo menos igual a Vin.
Si cumple con esas condiciones, anda.



> 3.- ¿que funcion tienen los 5 diodos conectados al pin 3?


Elevar la referencia del L200. Son 0,7V (bueno, un poco menos en la práctica) por cada diodo.



> 4.-¿El cargador da voltaje y la corriente que pasa por la resistencia de potencia al mismo tiempo? ¿se puede decir que es un cargador de voltaje y corriente?


Sí y ¿sí?.

-Sí: Lo que circula por la resistencia es corriente, no tensión. La tensión cae en la resistencia, pero poquito.
-¿Sí?: Sin corriente no tenés manera de carga de tensión, así que mejor digamos que carga la batería aplicando una cierta tensión y suministrando una determinada corriente.


Saludos


----------



## pro

Que tal... Entendido lo de personalizar, la verdad que no tengo mucha experiencia en foros, asi que tomarÉ este buen consejo.

Entonces revisarÉ el datasheet.

De todas maneras si puedieses expliacar un poco, lo de ra y rb, lo agradeceria.

Saluduos y gracias


----------



## pro

Que tal... sigo con mis dudas.

he checado lo que me dice Cacho, pero hasta el momento no he podido entender lo del valor de 4.7, que va con en transistor.  

la de 4.7k, me ha dicho que cehcara como se calcula Vo, y pues entiendo que es un divisor de tension, pero no sé si etoy haciendo bien el calculo. Ademas de que me dice que los 5 diodos son para elevar la referencia ¿entonces para los calculos no se utiliza2.77 o los valores del datasheet?   

ahora bien... esto es lo que hago:

R2=R1( (Vo /Vref)-1)
R1 he visto que se propone entre 500 ohms y 1.5k... es cierto esto 
Vo es el valor de tension que se quiere a la salida
Vref, cual se toma, el del data o cual?

y la pregunta que hacia si es un cargador de voltaje o corriente, es porque he visto cargadores que tienen algoritmo de 3 o 4 modos de carga. 1 o 2 de corriente, y despues cambian a carga por voltaje cuando se detecta un V=14.4 en la bateria, posteriormente a flote.


----------



## Cacho

pro dijo:


> he checado lo que me dice Cacho, pero hasta el momento no he podido entender lo del valor de 4.7, que va con en transistor.


[Ironía]Primero, que a mí no me trata nadie de "usted"[/Ironía]
Che, que me siento viejo si no... 

La resistencia se explica fácilmente: Si tenés una cierta corriente en la rama negativa (esa corriente es la misma que circula por la batería cargándose), en la resistencia caerá una tensión de I*R. Cuando la corriente sea de 148,9 mA tendrás en el emisor una tensión 0,7V más baja que en la base. Con eso conduce el transistor y, por un lado, enciende el LED, y por el otro pone en paralelo la resistencia de 4k7 con Ra. Esto lo vamos a usar más adelante .
De ese cálculo de corriente es que sale el valor de 4r7.




pro dijo:


> ...la de 4.7k, me ha dicho que cehcara como se calcula Vo... Ademas de que me dice que los 5 diodos son para elevar la referencia ¿entonces para los calculos no se utiliza2.77 o los valores del datasheet?


Veamos...

Vref es la tensión de referencia que genera el propio integrado y es de 2,77V típicamente. La tensión de salida será Vo=Vref(1+R2/R1) en el esquema del datasheet.
En esta aplicación el valor de R2 es Rb+P1 (en donde sea que se fije su valor) y R1 es 4k7 y, si conduce el transistor, es 4k7 en paralelo con Ra. Ignoremos el diodo, que influye un poco pero complicaría el cálculo.

Esta tensión se mide con respecto a la tierra del integrado (pin 3). Como tenemos los 5 diodos en serie, esa referencia desde donde mide la tensión de salida ya no será 0V sino 0,7V*5=3,5V. Entonces la tensión final será la de la fórmula más los 3,5V de corrimiento "para arriba".

Si la tensión final de flote tiene que ser de 13,8V (asumo una batería de 12V), entonces Vo deberá ser de 13,8V-3,5V=10V. Tomemos Ra=56k y Rb=3k9, como dice el esquema y sea "//" el símbolo de "en paralelo". Eso en la fórmula se traduce como:

Vfinal=Vo+3,5V=2,77V{1+[(3k9+P1)/(4k7//56k)]}+3,5V


Habíamos dicho que cuando el transistor conducía quedaban en paralelo las resistencias (eso es lo que usé en la fórmula) y cuando no conduce, la resistencia de 56k queda "en el aire", no hace nada (el diodo impide que aparezca tensión).
Cambia el denominador de 4k7//56k=4k33 a los 4k7 "nominales".

Se puede ver más o menos claro que son todas constantes salvo los 4k7 o 4k33 (pongámosle Rv por Resistencia Variable) y Vo. Pero Vo depende del valor de Rv.

Fijate que la variación de Rv es de más o menos el 8%, con lo que el resultado final será una tensión 8% menor. De 14,4V te vas a 13,28V.
Y sí, el diodo D3 acá te va a dar alguna fracción de Volt más al final (0,7V en la teoría y algo de 0,5-0,6 en la práctica), con lo que quedás en los valores esperados de flote.
​¿Por qué 4k7 y no otro valor? Porque sí... Simplemente habrán fijado uno de los valores y con eso las cuentas dieron esa resistencia.




pro dijo:


> y la pregunta que hacia si es un cargador de voltaje o corriente...


Las pilas, según su tipo, se pueden cargar con tensión constante, corriente constante, una mezcla de ambos o ninguno de los dos. Este carga con tensión constante y pasa a flote (otra tensión constante, pero más baja) al alcanzar cierto nivel de carga la batería y por tanto tener una corriente suficientemente chica entre los bornes del cargador (ahí entra en juego la R de 4r7).

No sé si queda claro... Yo me entiendo al menos...
Saludos


----------



## pro

Hola... muchas gracias.

ahora si ya quedo todo mucho mas claro, es que tenia unas cuantas confusiones, pero muchas gracias por tu paciencia y tiempo.

ahora solamente me falta hacer el cargador.

saludos....


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## pro

Cacho dijo:


> Si vamos al circuito, el transistor funciona así (sacando algunos factores menores): Al circular una corriente de 150mA a través de la R de 4Ω7 conectada al emisor, se produce una caída de 0,7V y eso es el Vbe necesario para hacerlo conducir (por esto, si usás un Darlington estarás en problemas). Cuando el TR conduce, pone en paralelo la R de 4K7 (está entre el pin 4 del L200 y tierra) y RA.


 

Que tal.. una pregunta:
Por qué son 150mA, en basé a qué esta ese valor o como lo puedo sacar de manera matematica para hacer el analisis del transistor??

Espero me puedan ayudar...
Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Cacho

¿Leíste lo que citaste?

Ahí dice: "Si vamos al circuito, el transistor funciona así (sacando algunos  factores menores): Al circular una corriente de 150mA a través de la R  de 4Ω7 conectada al emisor, se produce una caída de 0,7V y eso es el Vbe  necesario para hacerlo conducir (por esto, si usás un Darlington  estarás en problemas). Cuando el TR conduce..."

Saludos


----------



## nelobe

Bueno, tengo una duda sobre tension de baterias:

Segun esto:
Instrucciones para la recarga a 25 °C
Aplicacion.......... Voltaje.......... Corriente
En reposo.......... 13.5 a 13.8.......... Sin limite
En uso .......... 14.4 a 15.0.......... 2.8 Amp Max


¿quiere decir, que necesita entre 14.4v y 15v para poder cargarse?
¿quiere decir, que una vez en reposo y despues de hayan pasado unas horas, la tension debe estar entre 13.5v y 13.8v?


Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Y bueno: ¿Cual era la expectativa? Si te agota un mensaje hacé click en "¿Mensaje inapropiado?" y poné " estoy cansado de responder lo mismo una y otra vez.".
De esa forma le evitas el trauma al próximo forista que cae en la trampa. 

2.8 A max debe ser de gel de 7 Ah

En ningún lado aclara lo de ∆V/∆°C pese a que dice a 25 °C ¿-0.03 V/°C era?

Como tampoco tengo ganas de responder, he de aquí _mi vieja explicación_ que no se si está bien.


----------



## nelobe

Bueno..., he leido el tema, y en concreto el mensaje al que hace referencia Nilfred, pero no me queda clara la respuesta conforme a mis preguntas.

Del mensaje me queda claro que debe ser una carga como esta (pero concretamente, no es lo que quiero saber):
Ejemplo para 12V 7Ah: (mi bateria es de 12v  12Ah sellada)
C = 7Ah/h
celdas = 6
Iniciar la carga por corriente constante a 350mA.
Cargar por corriente constante a 700mA, hasta que la tensión alcance 15.3V.
Cargar por tensión constante a 14.7V, hasta que la corriente cae por debajo de 350mA.
Cargar por tensión constante a 13.5V durante un máximo de 20h.

lo que quiero saber..., y que no logro entender, es lo que pone en las caracteristicas de la bateria:
En reposo.......... 13.5 a 13.8.......... Sin limite
En uso .......... 14.4 a 15.0.......... 2.8 Amp Max
Reposo: ¿es cuando ya ha terminado la carga y ha pasado un tiempo en la que la bateria se ha enfriado? ó por el contrario quiere decir "Flotacion".
En uso: Supongo que quiere decir "cuando esta en carga".


Si Alguien me puede contestar a estas preguntas con la opcion correspondiente, se lo agradeceria, pues contestando con la opcion adecuada, me quedará claro, puesto que a lo mejor es que no expreso mis dudas adecuadamente.

1- ¿quiere decir, que necesita entre 14.4v y 15v para poder cargarse?   
    a- SI  "esta me parece la logica".
    b- NO

Con esta es la que tengo mas dudas.
2- ¿quiere decir, que una vez en reposo y despues de hayan pasado unas horas, la tension debe estar entre 13.5v y 13.8v?  "Aclarar duda reposo: Reposo= Flotacion? ó Reposo= Bateria desconectada?"
    a- NO (la tension debe estar entre 12.6v y 12.8v) que es lo que tengo entendido.
    b- SI
    c- NO, eso es tension de Flotacion.
    d- NINGUNA DE LAS DOS

Perdonad si me cuesta entenderlo, pero al no tenerlo claro, por eso pregunto.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

1) A
2) C

Con la batería en buen estado, totalmente cargada y desconectada del cargador, deberías tener alrededor de 14V en los bornes (usualmente un poquito menos).


Saludos


----------



## nelobe

Entonces si la tension son 14v una vez en reposo,
si conecto 2 baterias en serie de 12v 12Ah, 
¿la tension en reposo (despues de desconectar y haberla dejado reposar) tendria que ser 28v?
"(decir que actualmente desconecto cuando alcanza los 29.5v y despues de reposo, marca 25.2v)" por lo tanto, no estarian completamente cargadas, ¿no?.

y...

Segun imagen que adjunto, 
¿la carga (baterias en serie) finalizada, seria cuando alcanzara los 30v?

gracias 
Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas a todos.
La verdad que no deberia estar haciendo esta pregunta a ustedes, pero se las hago porque soy medio c*****n o un c*****n completo, decidan ustedes. Pero el caso es que le hice un cargador de baterias a un conocido (se lo cobre), con un trafo de dicroicas y un diodo de 12A  dando como resultado unos 17vcc. 
La bateria que el tiene que cargar es una de moto, que no creo que supere los 10A. Ahora la consulta con el trafo de dicroica de 5A, no va a ver ningun problema en cargar una bateria de 10 o 20A. Es decir, el trafo no tiene porque quemarse, ya que si le da una carga a la bateria con el cargador 1 vez al mes, la bateria nunca se va a encontrar muy descargada, cosa que el cargador no va a tener que laburar a fondo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

nelobe dijo:


> Entonces si la tension son 14v una vez en reposo,
> si conecto 2 baterias en serie de 12v 12Ah,
> ¿la tension en reposo (despues de desconectar y haberla dejado reposar) tendria que ser 28v?
> "(decir que actualmente desconecto cuando alcanza los 29.5v y despues de reposo, marca 25.2v)" por lo tanto, no estarian completamente cargadas, ¿no?


Pará un poco...

Cuando la batería está en perfectas condiciones y totalemnte cargada es esperable que tenga una tensión de un poco menos de 14V. Pueden ser 13,2V, 13,5V o 14V inclusive. Punto.

Si ya tiene uso o por lo que sea no las tiene todas consigo, entonces tranquilamente puede tener una tensión de 12V estando todo lo cargada que puede estar. E inclusive se puede quedar por debajo de los 12V (y ya habría que empezar a pensar en cambiarla).

Para saber qué tan cargada está la batería lo que necesitás medir es la corriente que toma del cargador: Cuando baja de cierto umbral ya se las considera cargadas, y ese umbral varía un poco de modelo en modelo, pero está en el orden de algún/os cientos de mA.



alejandro electronica dijo:


> ...el trafo de dicroica de 5A, no va  a ver ningun problema en cargar una bateria de 10 o 20A.


¿Leíste cuánta es la corriente inicial de carga de la batería?
Te apuesto que no pasa de algún que otro Amper, lo que sigue demanda menos corriente.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Pero el caso es que le hice un cargador de baterias a un conocido (se lo cobre), con un trafo de dicroicas y un diodo de 12A dando como resultado unos 17vcc.
> La bateria que el tiene que cargar es una de moto, que no creo que supere los 10A. Ahora la consulta con el trafo de dicroica de 5A, no va a ver ningun problema en cargar una bateria de 10 o 20A. Es decir, el trafo no tiene porque quemarse, ya que si le da una carga a la bateria con el cargador 1 vez al mes, la bateria nunca se va a encontrar muy descargada, cosa que el cargador no va a tener que laburar a fondo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ponele una bipin o una dicroica de 50 Watts en serie para evitarle problemas.

Con la lámpara apagada la resistencia es bajísima y no molesta , si hay un sobreconsumo , corto , etc , entonces se enciende y queda limitada la corriente  .

¿ Por que no ponerle un puente rectificador ?

Saludos !


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Respuesta a cacho; lamentablemente no, porque no tengo la bateria a cargar conmigo.
Respuesta a 2m; no le puse un puente rectificador, porque yo copie el circuito de un cargador tilde, y este no tenia un puente sino un unico diodo de 6A, que se calentaba a rajatabla. 

Muchas gracias a ambos por sus respuestas, tome mucho en cuenta 2m lo que me dijiste de la dicroica, gracias. 

PD: Me disculpo por la forma en la que me dirigi la anterior vez, espero que la proxima vez no se me pase por alto esa norma del foro. 

Saludos


----------



## nelobe

Bien, el cargador es uno de bateria de coche (el cual agradezco a 2metros, pues me ayudo a elaborarlo y funciona bien), pero solo utilizo del cargador el trafo (12v+0+12v), al cual saco un cable de cada positivo y mediante un puente de diodos y un capacitador, pongo a cargar la bateria (pues el cargador original no funciona y estoy intentando repararlo).

Dicho esto..., al empezar a cargar entrega una corriente de 2.50 A  y a medida que llega a los 30v, entrega una corriente de 1.40 A, momento en que empieza a  bajar la tension hasta los 29.6v pero manteniendo la corriente en 1.40 A pues de ahi no baja.
(cabe decir que no sube mas de 30v, pues las cargo conectandolas en la clavija de carga del patinete,,, digo será por eso,,, pues 24v x 1.41 = 33.84v y el la controladora que lleva no deje pasar de ahi, no se...).

Las baterias pierden tension en pocos dias, pues pienso que no deben estar muy bien.
¿seria conveniente realizarles el proceso de recuperacion que vi en un tema realizado por 2metros? ó ya no tienen recuperacion. ¿puede ser que les falte agua?... 

Saludos
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese cargador tenía un transformador de 12+12 y llevaba dos díodos para rectificar a 17 Vp ¿ Ahora tomaste los extremos con un puente y tenés 24*1,4142 = 34 Vp ?

¿ Los 30 Vdc los medís sobre la batería ? 

Si es así , están  secas , a quitarle los tapones y : o agua destilada o recuperador de baterías o electrolito 

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe

En efecto DOSMETROS, 
estando el cargador conectado, tomo medida en los bornes y como mucho sube hasta los 30v y acto seguido en vez de continuar subiendo (que pienso seria lo normal si no se controla la carga), lo que hace es que desciende hasta los 29.5v mas o menos (recordar que son 2 baterias de 12v 12Ah conectadas en serie y que cargan mediante una controladora que lleva el patinete, no se si eso influirá).
Una vez desconectado el cargador, baja hasta una tension de 25.4v.

Entonces me recomiendas que abra la bateria y rellene de agua destilada ¿no?, y una vez a nivel, proceder a cargar y la tension deberia seguir subiendo a mas de 30v, ¿es asi? y ademas la carga duraria mas tiempo, pues se supone que cargaria mas ¿no?.


Saludos 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ya arreglé un par de esas mini motos scooter que llevan las baterías en el piso.

A veces pasa que la batería está "dura" y tiene alta resistencia interna , entonces medis la tensión del cargador en sus bornes , pero a medida que se va cargando disminuye su resistencia interna -> toma más corriente y entonces la tensión baja a valores más razonables.

Quitale las tapas plásticas y los tapones de goma y agregale agua destilada con una jeringa de inyecciones sin aguja , toda el agua tiene que quedar absorbida , no te olvides que esas baterías quedan acostadas 

Lleva un tiempito eso , no es instantáneo.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe

DOSMETROS,,,
En el post que reflejabas los pasos para recuperar baterias (pego trozo extraido):

*Bueno, si la batería quedó mas o menos utilizable, aquí va lo último, por única vez pongo la batería a cargar en una fuente o bandeja boca abajo (OJO EL ÁCIDO QUE CHORREE), le pongo dos maderitas o algo que sirva para levantarla un poco y que no apoyen los terminales, uso broches para la ropa, mejor uno mas alto del lado de los bornes para que el ácido no les chorree.
La idea es quitarles el exceso de electrolito que no haya sido absorbido, invertida solamente no cae, pero cargando se generan gases que empujan el sobrante hacia afuera.

Si llegaron hasta aquí, le reponen los taponcitos de goma, la enjuagan con cuidado bajo la canilla, los taponcitos no van a dejar que le entre agua, la secan bién (yo espero unas horas para que se le vaya la humedad de los recovecos) y proceden a pegarle la tapa con algún adhesivo epoxi o de contacto o de siliconas. No tienen que pegarlo todo ni sellarlo. TIENE QUE QUEDAR VENTILADO *

Lo que he entendido, es que rellene de agua destilada, lo deje un par de horas a que absorba el agua y pasado este tiempo, con una jeringa quite el agua hasta que no rebase la parte superior. 
Lo que no entiendo, es que luego se ponga boca abajo con el cargador conectado, para quitarle el exceso de agua, pues que sentido tiene quitarsela con la geringa. Y una cosa mas, ¿cuanto tiempo tiene que estar conectada boca abajo con el cargador funcionando?

Como ves, lei tu post, pero no lo he entendido muy bien.
"https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/"
Haber si me puedes aclarar esto ó simplemente es tan facil como ponerle agua hasta que ya no absorba mas y entonces darle la vuelta para que saque todo el sobrante y ya está.


Saludos
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

nelobe dijo:


> Haber si me puedes aclarar esto ó simplemente es tan facil como ponerle agua hasta que ya no absorba mas y entonces darle la vuelta para que saque todo el sobrante y ya está.


 
Exacto , si sobra electrolito ya a quedar tocando *los soportes de las placas* , se los come y fin de la batería !

La primera vez la cargo invertida


----------



## nelobe

Bueno, acabo de llenar las dos baterias con agua destilada (ha hecho falta mucha agua, no pensaba que hiciera falta tanta), y ahora la dejare reposar 2 horas para luego quitarle toda la que le sobre de la forma que me dijistes dosmetros.

Adjunto foto de las baterias llenas.

Saludos
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejalas absorber *dos horas o más* , luego yo le pongo una manguerita para la nafta de prolongación a la jeringa y voy chupando en los vasos el sobrante , y luego la cargo boca abajo en un recipiente limpio para recoger el líquido.

No tires ese líquido ya que al contener algo de ácido te puede servir para recuperar otra batería o para agregarle a esa misma más adelante.

Ojo que el ácido quema la ropa y mancha pisos y mesadas de marmol .

Esperamos los resultados 

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe

Bueno, estamos en proceso de carga y cuando llega sobre 29,3v (ya no llega a 30v) no sube mas (hay una bateria que se oye burbujear y la otra no lo aprecio).

Despues de desconectar el cargador, baja a unos 25.2v¿es normal esta indicacion?¿bateria cargada?
Haré varias comprovaciones para ver si siempre es así y ademas me falta comprobar la duracion de las baterias.
COMPROBACION:
Bueno, visto que burbujeaba una, las quite de la conexion en serie y las medí por separado y la que no burbujeaba marcaba 12.6v y la que burbujeaba marcaba 12.90v. Parece ser, que conectadas en serie, no se por que, una bateria se sobrealimentaba (Justamente la que la conexion de salida al cargador, era el negativo). ¿es normal?.



Dejo una fotografias de la jeringa (hecha como dijo DOSMETROS, co un trozo de termoretractil, el cual no me ha quedado muy bien) y otra fotografia de las baterias boca abajo sin tapones para cargarla por primera vez. Tengo que decir que no han hechado mucha agua las baterias (mas bien nada de agua), pues creo que, como estaban bastante cargadas no han estado el suficiente tiempo. Eso si, despues de cargarlas, les he quitado con la jeringa mas agua, pues se veia por encima de las placas (no todas).

A ver que pasa...

Saludos
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo las cargaría de a una.

Si un borne de la batería se calienta , seguramente ese vaso esté por fallecer.


----------



## nelobe

Bueno, comento:

Baterias cargadas individualmente:

- 1ª bateria le doy carga hasta unos 15v y despues de dejarla unas horas marca unos 12.59v (parece OK).
- 2ª bateria, por mas que le doy carga, solo consigo que se caliente (maximo llega a 14.30v) y despues de dejarla reposar varias horas, solo llega a marcar 12.34v),¿se podria hacer algo para que cargue mas?.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probalas en la motito a ver si mejorarol algo


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas una consulta estoy en la construccion del circuito cargador con L200, le queria consultar si podia reemplazar el bd711 por un 2sc1815 o un bc49 que son los que tengo a mano o por cual podria reemplazar el bd ya que no lo consigo. muchas gracias


----------



## Meta

Hola:

*1)* ¿Qué es cargar una batería a flote?

*2)* ¿No es mejor coger un cagador inteligente básico y copiarnos como los chinos? Así podremos hacer mejoras o algo nuevo.

*3)* ¿Hay una buena documentación sobre las baterías de Pb (plomo ácido) para aprender más sobre ellas? (Las que encuentro son resumidas y casi no se entienden).

Tengo una batería de 12V 7Am. Quiero hacer pruebas con ellas.

Saludo.


----------



## Cacho

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> ...si podia reemplazar el bd711 por un...


Anda casi cualquier cosa ahí, sólo tené cuidado de poner las patas como van.
Un transistor que maneje 100mA o más de Ic ya camina bien.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola que tal, de nuevo por acá volviendo a armar otro cargador de baterias pues mi hermana creyo que era basura el que tenía 

Por ahí en la red me encontre este bonito post:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm

PERO tengo una duda acerca del tranformador:

15+15 5Amp

Ya lo estuve buscando y lo mas parecido que encuentro es 32V 2Amp, que pasa si uso uno de 24V 5 Amp que ese si lo encuentro...

Y si no se puede cambiar creo que tendre que hacer mi propio transformador  ^^

Saludos y gracias


----------



## El nombre

Os dejo un esquema de un cargador que realizé hace algún tiempo y funciona a las mil maravillas.
http://bactering.blogspot.com/2011/09/cargador-de-baterias-de-plomo.html
Saludos


----------



## nito092

hola chicos yo también tengo una batería de 12v a 1.2A y quiero hacerle su cargador el que publico dosmetros me encanto (es a prueba de tontos) pero me gustaría si alguien me puede dar una modificación para que tenga sus dos LED de carga y flote

PD: si me pasan una modificación a prueba de tontos seria perfecto...


----------



## DJ-AS

Bueno, sé que está viejito el tema, pero vengo con unas preguntas a ver si alguien me tira una soga:
Hice el cargador y siguiendo las instrucciones, sin carga, se ajusta el preset hasta conseguir 13,8v y cuando se hace el corto entre emisor y colector, tengo 14,4v. Hasta acá, todo una belleza.
Cuando le cuelgo una batería de 12v 7Ah, el voltage empieza a caer y llega hasta 7v o 6v aprox.
Lo raro, es que mido la corriente que pasa a la batería, y (entiendo) es correcta: 0.87A.
Alguna idea?



Calibré al revez: Sin carga, 14,4. Cuando hago el corto, no baja el voltage y cuando le conecto la batería, el voltage cae a 7,50v y empieza a subir muyyyyy lentamente.
El regulador calienta bastante, tirando a mucho (está con disipador) y la resistencia de 5w también, que por cierto, le puse .47 en vez de .56 (es lo que había).
Al BD711 lo reemplazé por el BC639 como recomendaron y ya controlé la disposición de las patas y están bien.



PD: La batería está con muy poca carga (2,5v) (es de un UPS que se quemó hace mucho), pero a pesar de todo, cargó más de 3v (quedó casi en 6v) en poco tiempo pero no quiero insistirle porque el regulador está bien caliente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se puede calibrar ni verificar un cargador probando con una batería fusilada  

Menos de 11 V   

[Tutorial] Como recuperar baterías de Gel


----------



## DJ-AS

Cacho dijo:


> Hola  de nuevo Pabel, y de nada de nuevo.
> 
> Pensaba que este circuito pasaba a flote al alcanzar cierto nivel de carga, pero no podía asegurarlo, así que me hiciste agarrar la calculadora, el datasheet y usar la neurona sana.
> Ahora tengo ganas de armarlo.
> [Ironía]Maldito seas[/Ironía]
> Igual mi pereza puede controlar el impulso por el momento. Es domingo.
> 
> La cosa es así (versión de 12V):
> Mientras la corriente que circula sea de más de 150mA, el circuito entrega el voltaje de carga (Vc) y  prenden D1 (claro, ese marca alimentación) y D2 (carga).
> Vc se puede regular (con P1) de 11,95 a 15,1V. Poco más, poco menos, dependiendo de tolerancias y demás de los componentes.
> Cuando la corriente cae a menos de 150mA (batería cargada), pasa a "Tensión de Flote", que estará entre 11,5 y 14,4V, regulada 0,7V por debajo de Vc automáticamente.
> Vas de 14,4V a 13,7V... Casi casi de manual. D2 se apaga y se enciende D11, indicando que está a flote.
> Así se pueden dejar las baterías conectadas todo el tiempo que quieras.
> 
> Saludos
> Cacho



Bueno, después de leer y re-leer, encontré cómo deberían encender los leds y recurro a uds. porque algo (parece) está mal.
Cuando enciendo el cargador, D1 y D11 encienden y cuando conecto la batería, enciende D2, pero D11 nunca se apaga. De hecho, si conecto la batería con el cargador apagado, la batería  energiza D11.
Es correcto ésto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

D1 enciende al enchufar
D11 enciende al enchufar o al conectar batería desenchufado , indistintamente . . .  no se para que está 
D2 indica si está cargando


----------



## DJ-AS

jajajaja D11 es un misterio! Porque en teoría, D11 indica que está a flote y D2 en carga.
Entonces: ¿Está mal el diseño? Porque pensé que el problema era mío.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que está conectado a la salida de batería , resistencia limitadora y díodo para proteger el led si invierten la batería . . .


----------



## DJ-AS

Entonces D11 solo indica que la polaridad de la batería es correcta y nada más.
Pasando en blanco y para que quede claro: 
D2 encendido = Carga
D2 apagado = Flote


----------



## DOSMETROS

DJ-AS dijo:


> D2 encendido = Carga
> D2 apagado = Flote


 
D2 apagado = no carga  , ya que también puede indicar una batería defectuosa


----------



## DJ-AS

En ese caso D11 estaría apagado también, asi que podríamos darle esa función: D11 encendido batería y polaridad Ok. D11 apagado: batería mala o polaridad invertida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero cuando enchufás el cargador , D11 se ilumina aún con la batería invertida  y C 10 uF en órbita 

Eso se llama gastar plata de mas


----------



## DJ-AS

jajajaja ... Es verdad!. Bueno, a todo ésto, le colgué hace más de hora una batería nueva de 12v 1.3Ah y no pasa a flote che... El consumo es de 1.5A con bajones a 1.4A y D2 no se apaga y el voltage de la batería es de 12,58v.
Cuánto más espero? Salió cara la batería... jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tiene que llegar a 13,8/14,2 V y ahí cortar . . .  pero 1,5 A para una batería de 1,3 Ah , la vas a cocinaaaaaaar


----------



## DJ-AS

Error mío! Ufff!!! Estoy quemadísimo a ésta hora ya... Era 0,15A y ahora bajó a 0,13A. La dejo y voy controlando.
Gracias por tu tiempo y paciencia DOSMETROS =)


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigos.
Ya que están en esto de cargadores. Pienso hacerme uno pero nunca lo he fabricado para un sistema de voltaje dual de baterías. Necesito +24 y -24 voltios a partir de cuatro baterias de 12 voltios, mi idea es hacerles un cargador automático, Mi pregunta es, alguien lo ha fabricado o algo similar.
Lo que pienso usar es un transformador con tap central  24 0 24, hacer el puente rectificador y conectar las baterias
De tal modo que los -24 rectificados lleguen al terminal de la batería que marque -24 boltios lo mismo con el positivo.
Alguien lo ha hecho. Se perfectamente como conectar las baterías, las pondre en serria en grupos de dos para sumar los voltajes, ahora para mi fuente dual uniré el positivo de las primeras dos con el negativo de las otras, para que esta sea mi punto neutro o tierra, en los dos extremos restantes tendre mis +-24 bolts. Lo aclaro para evitar entrar en otro debate que no se el propio cargador.
Saludos a todos, y gracias por.sus aportes


----------



## COSMICO

Regreso para plantear la idea con un pequeño diagrama.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Hola a todos. Les deseo un año 2016 venturoso.
Les parece viable este diseño? Es para cargar una batería de Plomo-Ácido que alimentará una linterna de emergencia de 8 LEDS.

http://www.circuitdiagram.org/images/6v-4.5ah-battery-charger-circuit.GIF


----------



## Nilfred

Mirá, para esa corriente viene hecho:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-596960651-modulo-lm2596-step-down-corriente-ajustable-p-carga-bateria-_JM_
No te asustes si lo vas a buscar al tribunal de faltas, MercadoLibre es así a veces.
*Premium*: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-598338520-convertidor-step-down-buck-amperimetro-voltimetro-step-down-_JM_

Y ya que salís de compras, en otro post tuyo, querías elevar la tensión a 16 V y proteger contra corto circuito: SEPIC, mi favorita.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-598176964-modulo-dcdc-boost-buck-adjustable-step-down-up-_JM_
Solía estar más barata, pero ahora no encontré otra. La reconocés fácil por las 2 bobinas iguales.
Supongo que esto está relacionado con aquello. Sino ignorá esta última parte.


----------



## el-rey-julien

creo que en la hoja de datos esta el esquema (del lm2596)


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145766/


Buen día, foristas. Este circuito servirá para -individualmente, claro- cargar dos baterias Plomo-Ácido de 4V 1.3A/20h y 6V 0.7A/20h? En la mayoria de los circuitos de carga que veo, la tensión de carga es un par de Volt superior a la de la bateria. Esto es aplicable en este caso? cómo calculo o estimo la tensión a regular? es necesario limitar la corriente? 
Ya sé que el posteado por Cacho se puede regular pero no tengo ese integrado.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## opamp

Si cargas baterías de Pb-ácido, es conveniente cargarlas hasta el 20% de su valor nominal, 4V(hasta4.8V) y 6V(hasta7.2V).


----------

